# List of Girl Names of Thought of



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

Faves:
*Tinkerbell* This was my pick for my future baby chi. 
Pixie
Penelope
Daisy
Chardonnay
Petunia

Others:
Priscilla
Lacee
Alexis
Bambi
Bianca/Bianka
Jade
Anastasia
Faith
Grace
Princess
Joy
Star
Lily
Paris
Nefertari
Jewels
Juliana
Madeline
Marie
Natile
Cassandra
Satine


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

phew.............thats what you call a list, well i too will hopefully be getting a girl soon so I need to start thinking of names I like paris but I want something that goes with Ozzy (and not sharon.......lol) so if anyone can think of something it would be great I would like something cute and girly but original at the same time :wave:


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

I like Celtic/Gaelic type names. Like Ceridwyn or Rhiannon. Though it is always tempting to go with Taco/Fajita/Tequila... Actually, I haven't seen a Chi named Fajita yet. Maybe that's what I'll name my next one (and get hungry every time I say it).

Puck was going to be "Loki the Destroyer"...but I felt that might be asking for trouble.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol .......... fajita I love them . yum you are making me hungry as I am sat here at work on nights and there is no food in the fridge


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

*drool* I haven't eaten anything today... *raids the fridge*.....

Ozzy: Have you looked through a list of Ozzys songs or words? You might find some inspiration through that??

abs: Sorta the same thing.. have you thought of food that is in fajitas? like tomato or cheesy hahhaaa that would be hilarious.. 
come here taco come here tomato cheessy come here cheesy *kissy kissy sound* hheheheeee aaahhh I crack myself up...


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

ha! I'd probably go with Steak and Chicken... *drool*

I just made myself some fried eggs. Quick and yummy with some cheese. No fajitas here either...


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

ahhhaha .. Chicken.. Steak... heheee

does anyone know if dogs can get madcow??? 

lol i live in northern CA and I am sooo paranoid about that.. I haven't eaten anything containing beef that I know of in over 6 months. I am craving it ssssoooooooo bad..lol


----------



## LeanneG (Jun 4, 2004)

My husband wanted to call Paris fajita, talked him out of it, thank god.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Ozzys mom Ther is always harriet but it's not a very nice name. That assumes of course you are of an age to remember ozzy and harriet. :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wells she is called lily now, but I dont know who harriet is but i like the name hatty for short


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Ozzy & Harriet Nelson was like a 60's TV show. Do you remember Ricky Nelson. The singer ? Lord I am showing my age again. Actually ilike Hatty!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

sorry I dont I am 24.................an 80's child


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

I LOVE Jade


----------



## bekki (Jul 6, 2004)

When i get my chi im going to call it lou lou 4 a girl and ralphie 4 a boy what do you think :lol:


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

Ri - Jade would really be a cute name, ecpecially if she had green eyes! 

bekki - that is so cute and unquie I don't think I have heard of those names before.  you can call her loule (lule) i don't know how to spell it, but it would be cute for a nickname. lol.
ralphie is cute to. . . i just always think of this horriably disgusting guy I went to school with in the 7th grade that tried to kiss me his name was ralph. . . i used to make fun of him.  but when you put the ie at the end it makes it more cute. lol. weird.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I originally named my Chi Satine in tribute to Nicole Kidman's character in Moulin Rouge. I absolutely love Nicole! However, my mother and my boss both hated the name! Lol, they made me change it! I chose Elle in accordance to the movie Legally Blonde. If she had been a boy I would have named her Bruiser! 

*Sigh* I loved the name Satine, though! GREAT NAME!


----------

